

AT&T to begin throttling heaviest data users on October 1 (Updated) - llambda
http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/news/2011/07/att-expected-to-follow-verizon-and-begin-throttling-heavy-data-users.ars

======
gapanalysis
FTA: "[W]e’ve been told that 12,000 e-mails, 12,000 website views, 4 streaming
movies and 5 hours of streaming music will start to put you close to that
upper range of usage," wrote 9to5Mac.

Won't the email/web figures be mostly irrelevant in comparison to the
movie/music data consumption? I wonder how much of the data capping is
reaction to Netflix/Hulu consumption. I understand this is a big issue at
college campuses and some businesses?

